# Cat haters rejoice ! ! ! !



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

This shit is good.

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=59312


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

My girlfriend wanted to know what I was laughing at so hysterically.
I had to close the window, lest I end up sharing the crate with the dog tonight.

[Yeah, she's a cat person. I know, I know...]


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> This shit is good.
> 
> http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=59312


Yup. That was 8 min well spent :mrgreen:


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

My hubby had to come find out wtf my problem was as well. He enjoyed the ending. We will have to review the technical parts together at a later time. He's just handy enough to try and build this kind of thing. 

Ahhh good times!


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

That was a lot of work and very funny to watch but a dog would be better.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Sort of missing the point there Carlos, the cats didn't get hurt, and it was very funny. 

How would a dog mauling a cat on video and autoshoot be funny ?? 

I don't think an Australian accent could pull that off.


----------



## Tabatha Farnel (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm a serious cat-lover, but that was f'in hilarious.


----------



## mark jackson (Mar 10, 2011)

I haven't laughed so much in a long while  , Quality !


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Thats pretty funny. I haven't laughed like that in years. But I'd prefer a .177 pellet rifle over all that work.


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Hysterical!! Thanks for the laugh !


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I see we have no true cate haters here . I found that video to be a complete disapointment . All that work and he only hooks it up to a hose . I would have hooked it up to something with a little more substance . It would have looked like a scene out of the Boondock Saints . I hate cats !


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim Nash said:


> I hate cats !



they make good punting material tho, if you can get your foot under them just the right way they even skip!

that alone should make them a lil bit loveable :lol:

I would improve on the watersystem the guy built, even tho its already pretty damn awesome instead of water Perhaps paint in like disgusting green or screaming pink would be funny....poor pigeon


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> they make good punting material tho, if you can get your foot under them just the right way they even skip!
> 
> that alone should make them a lil bit loveable :lol:
> 
> I would improve on the watersystem the guy built, even tho its already pretty damn awesome instead of water Perhaps paint in like disgusting green or screaming pink would be funny....poor pigeon



Sounds like a good bit of fun . Got to be fast punting cats though . 

The pigeon was probably lunch for the cats later on . 

I only like a certain kind of cat . Outside of that . I hate them !


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> I would improve on the watersystem the guy built, even tho its already pretty damn awesome instead of water Perhaps paint in like disgusting green or screaming pink would be funny....poor pigeon


LMAO! OK I am a cat lover, but once I did this very thing. Neighbor's cat was at my aviary most of every night, panicking all the birds and trying to snag one. Cat trap + green dye = neighbor suddenly deciding to have an indoor cat. :mrgreen:

It's a humane way to deal with a nuisance and no cats were actually hurt...:-\"


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Frozen paintballs work nicely.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim Nash said:


> I only like a certain kind of cat . Outside of that . I hate them !


this one ?










:lol:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Totally up my alley! I LOVE McGyver-ing things like this. Reminds me of the ol raccoon problem in the garbage cans. My invention wasn't so nice though.

Paintballs are a good alternative. The owners would feel that the neighbors are shooting the cats but in reality the cats are shooting themselves. There'd probably be less cats roaming around if they came home in technicolor.

Even better...fill paintballs with liquid ass, then the owners could smell em too. LOL


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> this one ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha . I like the way you think . No , I still don't like cats like that . Beavers however are another story altogether . .


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Totally up my alley! I LOVE McGyver-ing things like this. Reminds me of the ol raccoon problem in the garbage cans. My invention wasn't so nice though.
> 
> Paintballs are a good alternative. The owners would feel that the neighbors are shooting the cats but in reality the cats are shooting themselves. There'd probably be less cats roaming around if they came home in technicolor.
> 
> Even better...fill paintballs with liquid ass, then the owners could smell em too. LOL


We tried to take care of a skunk problem at one of our hunting shacks many years ago . The things were living under it and actually tried to drag a moose leg under it . The final draw was when somebody took a piss down one of their holes and they cleared the whole house out . We then hooked up the house electric to an old metal bed spring and ran the other half thru a goose heart and hung it over the mattress . Damn fuse saved it's life but the smell in the air proved it wasn't a fun experiance .


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim Nash said:


> Haha . I like the way you think . No , I still don't like cats like that . Beavers however are another story altogether . .



what ? no love for a redheaded kittycat ? or dont you like the partialy shaved thing ?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Ashley Bond (Aug 23, 2008)

what would have been mean would have been hot wiring the puddle on the ground not that i am advocating that lol

Ashley


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Ashley, I think you're onto something there. So when kitty steps on the wet spot instead of getting water he'll get the juice.:twisted: I like it. Very effective. And my car parts can stay in the car where they belong.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> This shit is good.
> 
> http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=59312


Funny! Thanks!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> what ? no love for a redheaded kittycat ? or dont you like the partialy shaved thing ?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Stop it!!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Stop it!!



yeah RIGHT !!!! let me get right on that for you :lol:


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I had a cat problem for a short time. The neighbor's "outside cat" kept coming over...spraying in my bushes..eating birds...I went over and asked the neighbor to keep the cat out of my yard. She said "Oh, that's going to be a problem..Murphy is an outside cat". I told her she can do whatever she wants with her cat, but not on my property. She said "how about if I put a little bell around his neck, so that the birds hear him coming". I told her the bell won't keep him off my property, and that's what needs to happen. She said "Well, then YOU do whatever you need to do". Later that day I put a copy of the great book "101 Things to do with a Dead Cat" in her mailbox. I never saw the cat outside after that. One of my favorite suggestions in the book: Hollow them out and use them for oven mits.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Skip Morgart said:


> I had a cat problem for a short time. The neighbor's "outside cat" kept coming over...spraying in my bushes..eating birds...I went over and asked the neighbor to keep the cat out of my yard. She said "Oh, that's going to be a problem..Murphy is an outside cat". I told her she can do whatever she wants with her cat, but not on my property. She said "how about if I put a little bell around his neck, so that the birds hear him coming". I told her the bell won't keep him off my property, and that's what needs to happen. She said "Well, then YOU do whatever you need to do". Later that day I put a copy of the great book "101 Things to do with a Dead Cat" in her mailbox. I never saw the cat outside after that. One of my favorite suggestions in the book: Hollow them out and use them for oven mits.


What was so bad about the cat coming and spraying on your bushes and god forbid..eating birds?

I think they're a bit thin skinned for oven mits, but can be useful as a rag for oily or greasy hands.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> What was so bad about the cat coming and spraying on your bushes and god forbid..eating birds?
> 
> .....


STINK spray.....AND shitting in my flower beds..killing BABY birds, rabbits...I didn't buy my property so somebody else's "pet" can do whatever they want here. It's just that simple.


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

Letting cats roam outside oughta be illegal.

I see your cat in my yard more than once, and it's coming home missing part of an ear, and spayed/neutered.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Skip Morgart said:


> STINK spray.....AND shitting in my flower beds..killing BABY birds, rabbits...I didn't buy my property so somebody else's "pet" can do whatever they want here. It's just that simple.


Shitting in your flower beds too huh ? And BABY birds ? Unlucky !

It's not quite that simple over here thankfully, unless they cause damage to property or cause injury to people, they can roam pretty much where they like. A bucket of water works a treat !

If you threatened me or my cat like that, we'd probably have ourselves some ongoing neighbourly fun LOL.


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

maggie fraser said:


> If you threatened me or my cat like that, we'd probably have ourselves some ongoing neighbourly fun LOL.


Who? Me, or Skip?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Aaron Myracle said:


> Who? Me, or Skip?


Skip

Actually, probably you too Aaron if you threatened me or my cat.


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

I'm just curious as to where you saw anyone threatening a cat.
Skip joked about giving a book to a neighbor about what to do with a dead cat. Given that said neighbor was endangering the cat's life on a daily basis by allowing it out of doors, the book was probably a rather useful reference for the owner. If you're going to allow your cat to roam free, you probably should be well informed on what to do when it is killed as a result of your irresponsibility.

I didn't threaten a cat either. What I propose [and what my family DOES] for free-roaming cats is perfectly legal in nearly every jurisdiction on earth. Including Scotland.

You live in one of the countries most damaged by free-roaming cats, and yet you don't see an issue with it? Bizarre.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Skip
> 
> Actually, probably you too Aaron if you threatened me or my cat.


There is no IF involved here with anybody or anything that treats my property improperly. There would be no "fun" involved. Everybody, (human, animal) gets a fair warning if they don't belong on my property.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Skip Morgart said:


> There is no IF involved here with anybody or anything that treats my property improperly. There would be no "fun" involved. Everybody, (human, animal) gets a fair warning if they don't belong on my property.


How was the cat treating your property improperly ? Did it not dig a hole when shitting in your flower beds then cover it up ? Mmm, I'd probably be none too pleased about that either.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Aaron Myracle said:


> You live in one of the countries most damaged by free-roaming cats, and yet you don't see an issue with it? Bizarre.


So you think I AM bizarre ??

Yep, I don't see an issue...care to enlighten me as to why I should ?


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

You live in a country where an indigenous species is being eliminated by domestic and feral cats, and you don't see that as an issue? Yes, I find it bizarre that you think the right of a cat owner to irresponsibly permit a domestic animal to roam free [and thus endanger it's life] trumps the rights of indigenous species to exist.

Courtesy of domestic cat owners who permit their animals to roam free, the Scottish Wildcat is now critically endangered, with less than 500 left in existence. But god forbid you just keep kitty indoors where it belongs, instead of allowing it to eliminate a species of animal, whilst simultaneously placing it in danger of becoming road-kill, a snack for your neighbor's dog, a vector of disease, a nuisance, at risk for poisoning from chemicals and pesticides in your neighbor's yard [which may not be placed out with the intent to harm your cat, but for their intended purpose of killing slugs, rats, etc]...

Yeah, I find it bizarre.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Aaron Myracle said:


> You live in a country where an indigenous species is being eliminated by domestic and feral cats, and you don't see that as an issue? Yes, I find it bizarre that you think the right of a cat owner to irresponsibly permit a domestic animal to roam free [and thus endanger it's life] trumps the rights of indigenous species to exist.
> 
> Courtesy of domestic cat owners who permit their animals to roam free, the Scottish Wildcat is now critically endangered, with less than 500 left in existence. But god forbid you just keep kitty indoors where it belongs, instead of allowing it to eliminate a species of animal, whilst simultaneously placing it in danger of becoming road-kill, a snack for your neighbor's dog, a vector of disease, a nuisance, at risk for poisoning from chemicals and pesticides in your neighbor's yard [which may not be placed out with the intent to harm your cat, but for their intended purpose of killing slugs, rats, etc]...
> 
> Yeah, I find it bizarre.


You still haven't told me what you propose and what it is your family does.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> How was the cat treating your property improperly ? Did it not dig a hole when shitting in your flower beds then cover it up ? Mmm, I'd probably be none too pleased about that either.


 
Fortunately for me, improper means whatever the **** I decide on my property.


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

maggie fraser said:


> You still haven't told me what you propose and what it is your family does.


Actually, I told you exactly what I propose, and what my family does.
Cats appearing on my property more than once will be coming home with the upper portion of their left ear missing, spayed/neutered, and [I left this part out previously] vaccinated.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Aaron Myracle said:


> Actually, I told you exactly what I propose, and what my family does.
> Cats appearing on my property more than once will be coming home with the upper portion of their left ear missing, spayed/neutered, and [I left this part out previously] vaccinated.


 
Ah yeah, "What I propose [and what my family DOES] for free-roaming cats is perfectly legal in nearly *every jurisdiction on earth. Including Scotland."*

I didn't take that seriously because you were _almost _beginning to sound knowledgeable. Lucky for you, I'm going to help you out a little here .


http://www.cats.org.uk/uploads/documents/cat_care_leaflets/EG10-Catsandthelaw.pdf


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

I missed where it said that TNR is illegal in Scotland.
Knowing with 100% certainty that it is perfectly legal, I was not surprised that there was no mention of it in the leaflet.

It is not considered cruel or inhumane to trap [with an approved trap that is under direct supervision], neuter, tip ears or vaccinate an animal in Scotland.

Ironically, the organization you linked to provides a great deal of funding so that people in Scotland can do just what I have proposed.
http://www.cats.org.uk/transport.as...rg.uk:80/what-we-do/neutering/feral-neutering

They also recommend a rather simple way of ensuring that your cat doesn't end up with a tipped ear:
http://www.cats.org.uk/news/cat-charity-calls-for-compulsory-microchipping


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Aaron Myracle said:


> I missed where it said that TNR is illegal in Scotland.
> Knowing with 100% certainty that it is perfectly legal, I was not surprised that there was no mention of it in the leaflet.
> 
> It is not considered cruel or inhumane to trap [with an approved trap that is under direct supervision], neuter, tip ears or vaccinate an animal in Scotland.
> ...


Look Aaron, the point is this, I don't particularly like cats or are interested in them.

I have one by default really, I don't really feed it (pest control), I provide a safe roof for it to sleep under, and provide a degree of protection for, from foxes, the odd rogue dog, and would probably also from a rogue neighbour. You'll be glad to know I duly spayed and vaccinated this feral cat and I really hope you're going to be able to sleep a little easier tonight .


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Aaron Myracle said:


> I missed where it said that TNR is illegal in Scotland.
> Knowing with 100% certainty that it is perfectly legal, I was not surprised that there was no mention of it in the leaflet.
> 
> It is not considered cruel or inhumane to trap [with an approved trap that is under direct supervision], neuter, tip ears or vaccinate an animal in Scotland.
> ...


You're getting me all confused here, you've posted links which have zero to do with the point I made about it being *ILLEGAL* for you to do what YOU proposed to cats coming in your garden in Scotland. Comprendez?? #-o


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

Nothing you linked to stated that it was illegal.
In fact, the organization you linked to supports trap/neuter/release schemes, which sort of makes it clear, that it's legal.

From the link I supplied [same website you linked to]:


> The best option, therefore, is to neuter all of the resident feral cats within as short a time frame as possible. Over a period of years this will reduce the size of the colony. A controlled, healthy and manageable colony will deter other ferals from moving in and will keep vermin levels down.


This process involves trapping, neutering, vaccinating, and tipping the ears of the trapped cat.
Because I do not have the time to determine whether or not a cat is cared for, if it is on my property, I lawfully trap the cat, have a licensed vet perform the above procedures, and return the cat to the location it was trapped at.

Because the ear was tipped, I know in the future that the cat has been altered, and no longer need to worry about trapping it.

If you are my neighbor, you've already been informed that I am running a TNR program, and that your animal will likely be trapped if found in my yard.

Pretty standard TNR practice, and legal in Scotland as in any other locale.
Don't believe me? Contact your local authorities and inquire as to whether TNR is legal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wStelvgzMyY&feature=player_embedded#at=43


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

Better yet... here's the specific law in Scotland that makes everything I'm talking about legal:
http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ssi/2009/47/regulation/2/made#text%3Dear%20tipping


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Aaron Myracle said:


> Better yet... here's the specific law in Scotland that makes everything I'm talking about legal:
> http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ssi/2009/47/regulation/2/made#text=ear tipping


Geezus fuk me dead #-o....Where is Scotland ? Do you know, Y for yes N for no. 

What the hell have turkeys or sheep got to do with this conversation ?


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

maggie fraser said:


> Geezus fuk me dead #-o....Where is Scotland ? Do you know, Y for yes N for no.
> 
> What the hell have turkeys or sheep got to do with this conversation ?


Y.
I'm not sure which part of posting a link to The Prohibited Procedures on Protected Animals (Exemptions)* (Scotland) *Amendment Regulations 2009 makes you think otherwise.
You might find it useful to scroll down to the part titled *"cats".*


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Aaron Myracle said:


> Y.
> I'm not sure which part of posting a link to The Prohibited Procedures on Protected Animals (Exemptions)* (Scotland) *Amendment Regulations 2009 makes you think otherwise.
> You might find it useful to scroll down to the part titled *"cats".*


 
I waded through all that shit where you obviously hoped you could emerge as being correct in what you said by confusing and blurring the issue. When I first clicked the link it took me to a WELSH directive, and when I clicked it second time, crap about turkeys and sheep and FERAL cats which don't belong to your neighbour! Non Pet...get it ??

If you do what you propose to someone else's cat (their property), that is a criminal offence. Now, if you want to dress that up with all forms of BS, then you'd want to be some kind of registered cat organisation taking it to a registered vet with deep pockets. 

You have no clue!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I will trap your cat for you Maggie. HA HA


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I will trap your cat for you Maggie. HA HA


You'd have fun, she's small but she is very tough!


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

It's called good faith.
If I've warned my neighbors that a TNR operation is in place on my property, _I've done my due diligence._
If a cat enters a trap on my property, the burden is not on me to determine whether it is feral or my neighbor's pet. The vet will scan the cat for a microchip, and lacking one, the cat is treated as a feral.

The burden is on the pet owner to keep its animal from entering my trap, which has been lawfully placed on my property. TNR operators aren't even legally required to notify neighbors that a trapping operation is in effect in most jurisdictions; it's merely considered good courtesy.

A TNR operator does not have time to determine whether a cat in a trap is a pet or a feral. When trapped, cats often panic, and can cause considerable injury to themselves attempting to escape the trap. That is why it is necessary to observe placed traps at all time, and immediately transport the trapped cat to the Vet to reduce the likelihood of injury. I don't have time to carry the trap to all of my neighbors, who may or may not be home, to inquire as to whether I've trapped their kitty.

If you object to your pet cat being tipped, don't let it roam. If you insist on being irresponsible and letting your cat roam, then get it microchipped, as the SPCA of Scotland recommends. Simple.

For anyone who would permit a cat to roam out doors to object to safely and humanely spaying an animal and tipping an ear under anesthesia, is laughable. Much worse things could happen to a cat out-of-doors, none of which will occur under anesthesia. 

If the law worked the way you propose, it would be impossible for ANYONE to work in any sort of animal rescue. If it were necessary to determine with absolute certainty whether or not an animal had an owner before anything could ever be done, we could only ever provide medical treatment or adopt animals out, who were owner surrenders.

Good faith for an animal rescue is checking for a microchip, and allowing a certain amount of time for potential owners to claim their pet.

Good faith for a TNR Operator is checking for already tipped ears, microchips, and warning pet owners in the area.

Why do people think that their rights override the rights of others? I'm not setting traps on your property.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

_If you are my neighbor, you've already been informed that I am running a TNR program, and that your animal will likely be trapped if found in my yard._

_Pretty standard TNR practice, and legal in Scotland as in any other locale._
_Don't believe me? Contact your local authorities and inquire as to whether TNR is legal._

That is not standard practice here...I am not going to tell you again.

If you are my neighbour, and you do that to my cat, you would be criminally charged in Scotland. That is the law. OK ??? And that is nothing compared to the neighbourly fun which would ensue ;-).

If you have cat traps on your property, I will have to check but you would most likely be charged for that too, ha ha unless you are a registered cat organisation and have permission to do so, you can't just decide that's what you'd like to do. Different strokes!

I'm done with your stupidity.


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

maggie fraser said:


> _If you are my neighbor, you've already been informed that I am running a TNR program, and that your animal will likely be trapped if found in my yard._
> 
> _Pretty standard TNR practice, and legal in Scotland as in any other locale._
> _Don't believe me? Contact your local authorities and inquire as to whether TNR is legal._
> ...


I get my traps from the County itself.
Most people who run TNR get their traps from either the local government, or the SPCA.
When you accept the trap, you are considered to be operating as a volunteer for the organization you receive the trap and training from, and covered under their license(s).

The only defense a TNR Operator need have against potential criminal charges arising from the inadvertent trapping of a pet cat is to demonstrate that he acted in good faith and exercised due diligence.
You might have some standing in a civil court, but even that would be shaky if the TNR Operator could demonstrate that you were warned, and that they were acting lawfully and without malicious intent.

In fact, you might just end up with a counter-suit to pay the Veterinary costs incurred.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Unbelievable !!!

Where the F""" is Alice ? Any more pics of half shaved felines ??


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Unbelievable !!!
> 
> Where the F""" is Alice ? Any more pics of half shaved felines ??



:lol: I was just sitting here reading this amazing topic and thinking...cats ? so they come in your yard and dig holes and piss and shit all over the ****ing place....its so easy to deal with....make sure you have a cateating dog (mine can be borowed for a small userfee if needed) let it walk your yard and wait!!! eventualy one of those annoying lil bastards will tempt fate and strawl into your yard and if lucky get eaten...if not lucky get seriously mauled...in any case make sure to hand over whatever remains are available to the catowner. 

the thing with cats is...you either love em or hate em....I like cats, had a few in my time, never let them out of the hosue tho since they were mine to enjoy not the entire godforsaken neighbourhoods....people seem to forget this at some point saying "but its a cat, wheres the harm?" well the harm is in the fact that they are an annoyance of amazing proportians which mostly arnt spayed or neutered and who **** like damn bunny's creating more of the free roaming lil bastards. if you own a cat then keep the ****ing thing locked up in your house or in an enclosed area outside your house and dont bitch or whine about it getting mauled, killed or shot or beaten coze it was a nuisance....dont want the lil bastard hurt ? then keep it where it belongs, IN your house where its safe from people like me and many others with me who are annoyed to no end on having to deal with the lil bastards which we dont own, dont want to own, and certainly dont want the damn responsibility for.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Don't hold back Alice...tell us exactly how you feel.

We have a huge feral cat population in my area. The kooks around here keep feeding the damn things but that doesn't stop them from killing indiginous species, or threatened species (Florida Scrub Jay). Damn things are a PITA.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow . This stuff is getting way too difficult . My first GSD use to take care of tresspassing cats much like the photo of Faisal's dog in the photo in this thread . 

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/weight-gain-mystery-solved-20171/

If the cat no longer shows up at the owners house , problem solved . I'd rather kill it . Catching it and giving it to someone else is another option . But I don't encourage the latter . 


" Have you seen my little Bootsie ? " 

" Nope . "


Did I mention I hate cats ?!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

In Lauderdale, my cattle dog did a great job of getting rid of the neighborhood cats that went on the property. I would alway return the collar if it had an address on it.

Never understood why it is ok for cats to roam but not dogs. There are a couple here that are not going to make it much longer as well.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I had my ****wad neighbor trapped my old cat, who was already spayed and wearing a collar. He dumped the cat over the leavy out of town where she was later found hit by a car. 1.5 miles from my house, I hardly think the cat was takin a stroll. Neighbor had bragged to my mother that he trapped cats when she lived here. I guess maybe since she left the cat (who was mine, mom was keeping it for me while I lived out of town) asshole neighbor thought she was leaving it behind. She moves out one day, I move in a few days later and never saw the cat. 3 weeks later the poor woman who found her body on the side of the road, bothered to read her ID tag and call me. I'd much rather found she had been euthed at the pound or shot by the asshole, than left to starve and wander lost for weeks.

Had the assclown took the cat to the SPCA or pound I would have gladly retrieved her for a fee and kept her inside. There is a right way and wrong way to trap a cat. I don't like cats to free roam outside either but somehow I keep ending up with males that spray in the house, so they get the boot. I have 1 inside cat, who never goes outside. My 2 outsiders are both neutered and can take their chances with traffic. One is such a *** he sleeps under the house all day and wouldn't hunt a bird if he was starving to death, the other thinks he is a dog and roams around visiting the neighbors on their porches and randon peeps walking by looking for attention. I'm more worried someone will steal him than anything. Very friendly for a cat. He's handy for keeping the cats that do piss on our doors away, he kicks some serious feline ass I guess. 

I'll never bring another male cat home for a pet. Not sure why they can squat to piss in the grass yet spray the ****ing furniture!!! 

Stary cats are a huge issue everywhere. People either shoot them or trap them and have them fixed. My mom moved to a ranch when she left here. They shot many cats and trapped the rest for spay/neuter. They had a huge kennel for cats and would lure them in at night for feeding and lockdown so they wouldn't be eaten by yotes. They are down to only about 5 now from 20 something back when. It's sad that retards think they are doing cats a favore by relocating them to the country when they no longer want them or have an oops litter because they are too lame to have them fixed. 

It's a love hate for me. Hate what they do to the duck and bird population but they are so damn cute as kittens, it's hard not to bring one home in need of a place. #-o


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I though the video was stupid. It had about as much entertainment value as a ShamWOW commercial and I didn't bother finishing it. Jeff, I consider you to be a person with a pretty good sense of humor normally but what the pluck were you thinking when you posted this?


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

If you watched the end of the video you will find it funny.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Carlos Machado said:


> If you watched the end of the video you will find it funny.


 Yea. It was funny no matter who you are.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

See my profile picture? That's what happened to the last cat that came into my 8' fenced back yard. What the GSDs dont get, the Dutchie will!


----------

